# Went to a bar by myself



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

I was bored tonight and was tired of depending on my one friend to go out so I just went out to a bar by myself. It actually went pretty well and I'm going to do it more often. A guy started a conversation with me and I had a good time. It was pretty cool. I realized I'm actually more outgoing when I feel anonymous and feel like nobody there knows me.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

That's great! :drunk


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Cool. 

I can't wait till I'm 21


----------



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

Very nice. Ive gone to bars on my own a handful of times. The first time I did it went pretty well also, I talked to a couple girls who walked up for drinks. After that I wasnt able to enjoy myself as much, and Ive stopped doing it for now. It is nice though because youre not bound to your friend(s), and it kinda makes you seem more approachable.


----------



## One on One (Nov 17, 2003)

Lost_in_the_Ivy said:


> Very nice. Ive gone to bars on my own a handful of times. The first time I did it went pretty well also, I talked to a couple girls who walked up for drinks. After that I wasnt able to enjoy myself as much, and Ive stopped doing it for now. It is nice though because youre not bound to your friend(s), and it kinda makes you seem more approachable.


I think it's actually better sometimes. I go to bars with a friend a lot and we just end up talking to each other. I'm afraid to talk to others because my friend will hear the conversation and I'm just afraid I'll be nervous. On my own, I feel completely anonymous and I am more myself. Also I think it is easier for people to start conversations with you.


----------

